# how to fix an older barn with cracked concrete



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am a new member and also a new horse owner who is looking for some advice. 

We have an older barn that was previously used (many years ago) for cows...gutters still there along with the concrete that they stood on, but with age etc has cracked and is not very level.. we put in sand to level things out (just in the spots where the concrete was not level) but are considering adding stonedust on top of the sand to level things even further and then possibly adding stall mats.

Our plan is to let the horses come and go from the barn as they please...since we got them a week ago we have been putting them in the barn at night to give them a chance to learn the fence lines and settle in etc before letting them come and go on their own. 

My question is how much stonedust does it take to make a good base and should I dampen it after it is put down? 

Thank you in advance for all assistance.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


I have a hard time picturing how sand and stone dust will compact to be solid on top of concrete. :?

It must be deeper than I am envisioning or the concrete underneath is more broken up.


To make them solid you would have to tamp in layers.


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> I have a hard time picturing how sand and stone dust will compact to be solid on top of concrete. :?
> ...


Sorry I was not very clear...sand and stone dust to fill in the gutters which are approx 4-5 inches deep and places where the concrete has cracked or lifted up ..not on the concrete that is still in a solid slab. I am trying to get a level surface for the whole area which is approx 28 X 21 feet.

_No flouncing for me..not my style and I encourage any feedback as I am on a learning curve and appreciate all feedback..including negative "you do not have a clue" type as I am aware that my knowledge is limited and just wish to learn and not harm my horses_.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I will ask Mr. AB. He is pretty smart about these things.


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

newowner said:


> _No flouncing for me..not my style and I encourage any feedback as I am on a learning curve and appreciate all feedback..including negative "you do not have a clue" type as I am aware that my knowledge is limited and just wish to learn and not harm my horses_.


Newowner, that's AB's signature line, not a jab at you. It's on all her posts. :wink:


----------

